# Vinyl graphics? Water transfers?



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Anywhere on line that's a good source for this stuff? I have an old RG that I'll be upgrading & I want to give it some character.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to hearing the scoop on this, too, as I was thinking about putting some sort of a custom logo on the headstock of this guitar I am building. I am wondering if my computer printer (hp deskjet 990cxi) would be able to print on the waterslide transfer papers that guys seem to be selling on eBay, or if I was to get it cut out of vinyl, would a couple of coats of clear polyeurethane cover it and seal it in securely?
-Mikey


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Decals*

Hi, there is a Decal specialty shop on the projectguitar.com website..........unfortunately they are based in England but they do custom work and can replicate anything you want. I believe there is aslo a tutorial section on the same site that shows you how to make your own using clear acetate (like for overhead projectors) and photocopiers.


Ray


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Just about any graphics/ sign making plates can make them up for you. You can clear coat right over them. Probably cost you about ten bucks min.charge or about $2.00 each for a simple name label depending on how complex it is. These name decals cost my approx $2.00 each in London but I bought 10 of them.


----------

